

Designing Machine Learning Models: A Tale of Precision and Recall - kilimchoi
http://nerds.airbnb.com/designing-machine-learning-models/

======
leeleelee
How does one write an article which summarizes the process of building a
machine learning model, and not discuss cross validation? Not a very good
article, to be honest.

~~~
christopheraden
They hint at withholding data ("The same logic applies when it comes time to
splitting our data into training and validation sets"), though they don't
outright mention cross-validation. Seems like a bit of an oversight for an
article about building ML models, I agree, but the article seems like it's
mostly surface-level.

------
christopheraden
I come from the world of biostatistics, where diagnostic tests are usually
measured in terms of Sensitivity (probability of Predicting Evil, given
actually Evil, same as Precision) and Specificity (probability of predicting
Not Evil, given actually Not Evil). What is the reason for choosing to balance
Precision/Recall, versus Sensitivity/Specificity? They are definitely similar,
so why prefer one tradeoff versus the other?

~~~
3pt14159
Really the entire ROC curve should just be generated and a fitness function
applied to chose where along the ROC curve is the most profitable.

As an aside, I'm currently chilling in a AirBnb. Love their service. Half the
price of a hotel and at least twice as good. Feels like a home away from home.
Most of the hotels I've been to smell like chlorine and have an air
conditioner that is so loud I just turn it off, even in the summer.

